
Apple on Encryption: “You Can't Have a Back Door That's Only for the Good Guys” - yq
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/11/22/jessica-jones-makes-me-question-the-point-of-the-marvel-cinematic-universe/
======
yq
This is very strange.

The original URL: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevemorgan/2015/11/21/apples-
ce...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevemorgan/2015/11/21/apples-ceo-on-
encryption-you-cant-have-a-back-door-thats-only-for-the-good-guys/)

changed to: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/11/22/jessica-
jo...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/11/22/jessica-jones-makes-
me-question-the-point-of-the-marvel-cinematic-universe/)

without any reason.

~~~
arama471
Maybe the mods really hate the MCU?

------
dTal
This is getting a little out of hand. "A back door that's only for the Good
Guys" is not a fundamental impossibility of computer science, it's SSH.
Already most of the devices you own can only be upgraded by someone in
possession of the correct key. In any case, we should not use technical
impossibility as an argument for why something should not be done, in case
someone figures out how to do it.

------
victorhugo31337
If the good guys can get to it, the bad guys can also get to it.

------
nthcolumn
Instead of weakening the wall the regime could insist that every secure
network dial/tunnel out to them instead.

